# Reds on the fly



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

Hey guys, as some of you may know I'm new to fly fishing and I'm still figuring out where the fish are at around here. I've been fishing at NLO and mainly up by Jim's. I've been throwing several types of flies in a few different colors(mainly shrimp colored clousers and 1/2&1/2's. Also a couple different shrimp and crab looking flies) but haven't managed any reds on one yet. Hell I haven't caught anything on a fly out there YET. I know the fish arent thick there yet so its not really a surprise that I havent caught any yet. Now, I talked to my uncle earlier who recommended a few things to me BUT he also claimed that he'd never caught a red on the fly around Jims. Only specks. He's a damn good fisherman too. So it's got me wondering why. Does anyone else fly fish for reds up that way or is the water too murky? 

Perhaps am I just throwing the wrong flies? I just tied my first fly tonight though! (a topwater) I havent had a chance to use it yet but topwater is the only thing I haven't thrown out there yet so I'm hoping that'll change my luck up! I hope that by the time the fish are up there I will have a little bit more insight on what to use and be successful. I've always liked white/red poppers in murky water so that's what I went with in my VERY simple fly. (thanks to my buddy Jim aka DeltaCreekFlies on here for showing me how to tie it and also providing me with some awesome flies and advice!!)
*I say YET alot because I'm gonna make it happen at some point!!!*


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

In my experience, if fishing murkier backwater, shallow or deep, a fly that _pushes_ more water will do best. I like to use a basic baitfish pattern like a Seaducer, but tie the head with something stiffer like deerhair, that way it displaces more water. I think they feel that fly better with the added resistance. Color is dealers choice but I always like to add some yellow or orange to anything being fished in dirty water.

A spoonfly isn't a bad thing either.

Bear in mind I haven't fished up in that area before, but have been in many similar areas with good results


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Wirelessly posted (Iphone 4s)

Dont feel bad keith ive been trying to catch a red during the day on a fly for a bit now with no luck. Ive only caught them pesky bull reds at night on the 3mile!!!


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

Let me give you another idea. Here in Louisiana all we have is murky water. We consider water to be clear when you can see the prop on your boat. For both reds and specks, we use a technique started by a guy names Catch Cormier years ago. Take a small freshwater perch float and cut it in half. Then get a dremel cone shaped sanding bit and use it to "cup out" the bigger end of the float. These floats come with the little sticks to hold them on the line.Put the float onto your leader and then tie on a clouser or similiar type of streamer anywhere from 18-24" below the float. What you now have is the flyrodders version of a popping cork rig! In dirtier water it makes your fly easier to find and enables you to fish your fly in a slower fashion. Most strikes occur after you strip ( the line for you dirtier thinkers) and the fly has just fallen down !


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

lsucole, I can't believe I've never thought of that! Great idea


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

Brandon, what weight rod do you use for them at 3mb?
Lsucole- my buddy Jim was just talkin about trying that last night! Definitely going to try that out soon.


----------



## JonnyT (Dec 2, 2007)

Not bad for your first fly. I'd add some feathers to make it a little more visible. The most important thing that a saltwater fly fisherperson can do is learn to tie the CLOUSER MINNOW. They are the go-to fly in any occasion. I'd suggest, for redfish, to head out to Ft. Pickens - the big bulls are starting to school up out there and will eat anything.


----------



## cliphord (Oct 28, 2011)

There are varying levels of frustration here. I am going to put in my bid for the highest. I was casting out on the western side of the bay by the 331 bridge near freeport. I even saw reds tailing and cast into them. I spooked them but they continued to tail. I must have thrown 4 different patterns at them but they were way too preoccupied with whatever they were feeding on. The only thing I have caught on a fly rod yet was an amberjack and I just jigged a big ol' piece of bonita out on the gulf. We must not give up!!!!


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

Don't give up C it will happen. I got into some steady Specks for about 1hr before dark right off that little pier on the SE side of the 331 bridge 2 days ago and then notta the next trip. I have caught several Reds blind casting, but non worthy of a photo. Keep casting they will come .
Thanks for your service and glad your back in the good Ole USA!!!


----------

